# Mystery Stanley Plane??



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright so Friends of mine had a couple planes lying around and said I could have them, both of them are stanleys  the one is a Stanley Handyman #4, but the other doesn't seem to have much info on the type or series of plane, I posted a couple pics with the area of the codes and such, maybe you can translate it for me. oh and the plane bed is blue, the lever is a dark grey with red back round. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I noticed one more code type of thing, near the the inside of the cheek "R M" is stamped.


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

No doubt about the Stanley, First place I would go to is The Superior Works - Patrick's Blood & Gore: Preface. 
Loads of information on Stanley Planes. I am not sure it will give you the details of date and place of manufacture of each piece but it is a good first start.


----------

